# Logiciels > Autres Logiciels > Audio >  Fusion d'albums avec Windows Media

## Trap D

Bonjour

Au moment d'un changement d'ordinateurs, j'ai recopi directement les fichiers sons d'un ordi  l'autre. Pour quelques CD j'ai une partitions des oeuvres en 2 albums, l'un avec une piste ou deux l'autre avec le reste.
Existe-t-il un moyen des les fusionner ?

Merci

----------

